# Butterscotch sauce



## Ishbel (Sep 18, 2006)

This is a sauce that I make to accompany various puddings and is delicious on ice-cream or banana pavlova, too.

2 oz butter
3 oz soft brown sugar
2 oz granulated sugar
5 oz golden syrup (Tate & Lyle) - approx one third of a one pound tin
4 fl oz double cream ( USA = heavy cream?)
few drops of vanilla essence

Put butter, brown sugar, granulated sugar and syrup in a heavy based saucepan. Heat slowly and once ingredients have completely melted and sugar dissolved, continue to heat gently for about another 5 mins. Then turn off the heat under the saucepan. 

Gradually stir in the double cream, followed by a few drops of vanilla essence. Stir for 2 or 3 minutes until the sauce is absolutely smooth.

Serve hot or cold. It keeps for a while, too!


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 23, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> This is a sauce that I make to accompany various puddings and is delicious on ice-cream or banana pavlova, too.
> 
> 2 oz butter
> 3 oz soft brown sugar
> ...


 
ah, the thought of Lyle's Golden syrup, on peanut butter sandwiches with home made white bread from MinnieTittie Couts.  Ah, the memories.  Coming to think of it, I need to get to the UK just to get some more, my large green tin is almost empty and crystalizing too.  The Treacle is fine though, I could  scoop spoonfuls out and enjoy plain


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 23, 2006)

I use golden syrup in fits and starts.  Either I have to chuck an almost full tin because I haven't used it more than once.... OR, I find that I use the tin in one hit!


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok, for the uninitiated, could you enlighten me as to what "Golden Syrup" is?  I always like to know what folks call food items in other countries.

"Treacle" is molasses, right?


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Ishbel*

Your Butterscotch sauce sounds great - I will definitely have to try it.
I love ice cream and it would really taste great on top.  Thank you.

Happy a very nice weekend.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## Shunka (Sep 23, 2006)

You can use Steen's cane syrup if you can get it here in the states. Or have a dear friend that will mail you some!!


----------



## Lynan (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.caledoniankitchen.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/189

Here is a link to a a site that sells Tate and Lyle Golden Syrup in the States. I have HEAPS of wonderful recipes that need this ingredient, so will post some soon!


----------



## jkath (Sep 24, 2006)

They sell Golden Syrup at Cost Plus World Market in the UK section too.


----------

